# Wrong pitch level on brick window sill



## Alumifab (Jul 23, 2009)

I noticed one of my window sills was almost level. I took my level and sure enough there is not enough pitch for water run off. 
It's a bathroom window. 

What are my options?
Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only needs about a 5% pitch, and by your level it has an angle and it's in the right direction already.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks right to me---pour some water on it and see if it runs off --


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

About 1/8" per foot will run water. Looks like you have plenty of pitch.


----------



## Alumifab (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll pour some water on it tomorrow.
My other sills have lots more pitch than this on. 
I'll post the result tomorrow.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Only needs about a 5% pitch, and by your level it has an angle and it's in the right direction already.


According to what/who? Did you just pull this out of your rear end?

The industry standard is typically 15%, but it's relatively hard to accomplish, and some don't care for the aesthetics of that much pitch.

We always shoot for 5% MINIMUM. Row lock sills are notorius for leaking backwards at the joints, they're not a pvc waste pipe or concrete slab, so those generalizations don't apply here...........


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be fine. You can seal the brick sill with some penetrating sealant from Porosco or similar, but the sill is probably fine. Wall is likely a brick veneer type construction and designed to dry to outside.


----------



## Alumifab (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I did the water test and I don't feel it has enough pitch. Guess I have to live with it for now.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That specific brick is showing signs of water penetration, then a freeze/thaw cycle happening.

Plan on a few years from now having to replace the entire sill, and at that time you can increase the pitch a few degrees.



ED


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

bricks will get wet - especially if it rains OR 1 pours water on them,,, i'd worry more about the seal between the brickwork/window,,, looks like caulk to me w/slight loss of adhesion,,, we see that many times on balconies where the typical complaint is leaking water inside the condo,,, we remove the caulk &, if possible, insert some denver foam then seal w/sika np1,,, IF there's no room for foam, we recaulk then seal over the caulk w/np1

still wondering about the 5* myself,,, then again, brickies never seal joints - they use mortar thanks be to God,,, we get called yrs later when it costs MUCH more to repair :smile: life is good


----------

